# Want to join my fiancee in SA



## will_46 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi, I was hoping for some advise. 
My fiancee has been offered a job in Pretoria which starts in Jan 2013 and I want to go with her. We get married (in the UK) in May 2013 but we have not been living together in the UK. I wish to look for work in South Africa. I think I will qualify for a Quota Wrok Permit. Can I apply for the Quota Work Permit if I am already in South Africa? or is there a simpler way of doing it eg will I be able to move to SA and work once we are are married?

Thanks for your help


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, Will!
I'm sorry I cant give you a 100% correct answer... As far as I know there were new amendments to the Immigration asc according to which if you come to SA on a visitor's visa you wont be able to change it to Quota work permit. You'll have to come back to the UK and apply from there. But as I said I'm not 100% sure coz there were so many talk about those new amendments last year but I've just heard that they're in power already... I think you can consult an immigration agency (you dont have to pay them, you just ask themif it's possible for you do come to SA on a visitor's visa, get married and apply for that permit straight away without coming back to the UK).
At the same time if you marry a SA citizen you'll be able to apply for a spousal/relative's permit. And here is the catch. You can work only if you have a spousal permit with a work endorsement. But to get it you'll have to provide to HA a contract signed by your future employer white submitting your application for a spousal permit. And if you apply and you dont have a contract then they'll end up with a relative's permit with doesnt allow you to work...


----------

